# Kaufberatung: Tablet für Uni



## SDStyLeZ (17. Oktober 2013)

*Kaufberatung: Tablet für Uni*

Hallo,

ich suche ein Tablet mit Digitizer (so das ich beim schreiben die Hand auflegen kann)

Derzeit liebäugle ich mit dem Note 10.1 Edition 2014... für weniger als 200€ mehr gibt es jedoch auch Windows 8 Tablets mit Digitzer...

Was ich machen möchte? In der Uni Skripte bearbeiten, sprich Notizen hinzufügen, und während der Prüfungszeit bequem im Bett lernen 

Meine Fragen: Gibt es gute alternativen zum genannten Note... lohnt sich der Aufpreis für ein Windowsmodell? und falls ja ... ist die Performance dann beim pdf-bearbeiten genauso gut?


----------



## Betschi (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Tablet für Uni*

Ich schliesse mich auch der Suche an. Ich habe mir das neue Surface 2 ins Auge gefasst, mal schauen wie die Testberichte ausfallen.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Tablet für Uni*

Wenn du ein Fach studierst bei dem auch ein PC benötigt wird/praktisch ist solltest du dir mal die Covertibles ansehen, da hast du Tabletfunktion und vollwertigen Laptop in einem. Wobei das Surface Pro mit Tastaturcover eigentlich auch in die Klasse gezählt werden kann.

Aus der "Praxis" kann ich dir aber sagen dass längst nicht alle Profs die Skripte als pdf rausgeben und auch sonst ist ein Stift auf echtem Papier doch noch etwas genauer als ein Digitizer.


----------



## SDStyLeZ (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Tablet für Uni*

Obwohl ich Ingenieurinformatik studiere, programmiere ich lieber zu Hause am Desktop... Da ich an einer TU studiere, gibt es sämtliche Skripte online, der Punkt fällt also raus...

Bei einem Convertible bin ich mir halt nicht sicher wie gut man sich damit einfach mal in die Ecke setzen kann um relativ entspannt auf dem Gerät zu lesen/lernen 

Was mich zur "digitalen" Version des Unialltag zieht, ist der Punkt, dass pro Semester min. 30 Euro für Skripte draufgehen, und man bei den meisten Vorlesungen relativ wenig mitschreiben muss.... dann hat man in der Woche 6-8 Blätter wo jeweils 20 Zeilen draufstehen, die dann am besten noch irgendwie verloren gehen


----------



## Jeanboy (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Tablet für Uni*

Ich schreibe 6 Blätter nur in einer Mathe Vorlesung voll 

Wird bei euch an der Uni nicht vorausgesetzt, dort zu programmieren? Oder sind genug Rechner vorhanden?


----------



## SDStyLeZ (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Tablet für Uni*

 nein die Module wo programmiert werden muss, wird das als Hausaufgabe zu Hause erledigt und das Ergebnis wird dann eher Präsentationsmäßig vorgetragen... größere Projekte werden aussschließlich am Desktop gemacht und zur "Teambesprechung" reicht der 5 Jahre alte Laptop aus

Mathevorlesung habe ich zum großen Teil hinter mir, bei den verbleibenden Sachen gibt es fertige Skripte


----------



## Olstyle (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Tablet für Uni*

Übungen/Praktika werdet ihr doch wohl auch haben, und in der Regel haben selbst leistungsstarke und dauerverfügbare Poolrechner noch den Nachteil dass man sie nicht frei konfigurieren darf und man die Daten zur späteren Heimarbeit noch von Hand runter holen muss.

30€ pro Semester sehe ich jetzt nicht als Problem. Das sind 60€ im Jahr, also ein einziges CoD weniger. Und ob die Skripte Online gehen(bzw. es überhaupt welche gibt) bleibt afaik, TU oder nicht, immer noch dem jeweiligen Prof überlassen.


----------



## Jeanboy (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Tablet für Uni*

Dann würde ich zum Note 10.1 2014 Edition greifen, finde es persönlich auch sehr interessant!

Mal schauen, was die Bewertungen sagen


----------



## ile (18. Oktober 2013)

SDStyLeZ schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich suche ein Tablet mit Digitizer (so das ich beim schreiben die Hand auflegen kann)
> 
> ...



Wir haben genau die gleichen Use cases.  

Windows lohnt sich wegen OneNote, man muss aber selbst entscheiden, ob es einem den Aufpreis wert ist. Außerdem habe ich für Notizen während der Uni und zum Lernen später gerne 13,3" statt nur 10...


----------



## SDStyLeZ (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Tablet für Uni*

habe heute von linuxonandroid.org erfahren... damit verabschiedet sich (für mich) auf jeden fall der mehrwert von windows ... wird wohl das note 10.1 edition 2014 werden


----------



## Betschi (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Tablet für Uni*

Was hast du genau von linuxonandroid.org erfahren wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## SDStyLeZ (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Tablet für Uni*

mir war bis dato nicht bewusst, dass man ohne größeren aufwand ein "normales" linux auf android geräten zum laufen bringen kann ... das erweitert die flexibilität des tablets mmn enorm


----------

